# Great start to Spring Break



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Today was wind and light rain so the weather man said. Had a guy from Minnesota that wanted to get out before heading home on Saturday so we watched the weather and was able to launch mid morning to be greeted with NNE wind at 20. With the wind I figured that the reds would be tight near the South shoreline just had to battle the waves.

Started out Power poling points and was able to pick up couple rats to starts the day. Moved down the shoreline and was able to find a nice school of slot reds. Most were 23-25'' but had 4 or 5 that were over 26''. Caught our limit and played catch and release for about 45 min then it was off to find a trout.

Started drifting 4-5 ft of water over shell and sand picking up a trout and few more reds each drift. The trout were near the heavy shell and reds were on the edges. Dave was able to catch his personal biggest trout of 25'' going 6.25 lbs.

Over all a great day on bad conditions. Ended the day with 6 reds to 26'' and 6 Trout to 25''.

If anyone want to get the kids out next week I still have a couple days open.

Capt. Robert Liebert
www.greenwaterguideservice.com
(281)-799-5728


----------

